
We Need to Talk About What Coronavirus Recoveries Look Like - gdubs
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/13/opinion/coronavirus-recovery.html
======
djohnston
Can I get an outline link? On mobile. I thought covid articles were non
paywall

